# Ski Sundown Opening???



## powhunter (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like a good window for snow making starting sat night.... 

steveo


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2009)

Last I heard was they hope to start Friday night. I would guess an opening on the 12th, unless they opt for a midweek opening sometime next week.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm hoping they can get the guns going this weekend!  I anticipate opening next weekend.


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm fine with waiting until next weekend if it gives them more time to bury Stinger and seed some bumps!


----------



## dmc (Dec 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm fine with waiting until next weekend if it gives them more time to bury Stinger and seed some bumps!





Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2009)

Also, remember, the last few years, we've been getting hit with a 1 footer in early to mid-December:

*December 2008:*


*December 2007:*

*
December 9, 2005:*











Unfortunately, December 2006 (the season that started out a lot like this one) wasn't one of them. I'm still hopeful though...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Also, remember, the last few years, we've been getting hit with a 1 footer in early to mid-December:
> 
> *December 2008:*
> 
> ...



Now you're raising the stoke meter up!  Thanks for that!  :beer:


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 2, 2009)

I can't wait for some new video of you guys hacking up the bumps!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Also, remember, the last few years, we've been getting hit with a 1 footer in early to mid-December:
> 
> *
> December 9, 2005:*
> ...



Look at all that yummy crud.  I'd use the Gotamas on that....


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I can't wait for some new video of you guys hacking up the bumps!!!



Go shit in some K-Mart thread.  Thanks!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 2, 2009)

Who's starting the thread in the T & E forum?


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I can't wait for some new video of you guys hacking up the bumps!!!



We'll do our best. :lol:

Actually, I might retire from video production, on all but the best days. And in the event of a Highway Gnar sighting.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> We'll do our best. :lol:
> 
> Actually, I might retire from video production, on all but the best days. And in the event of a Highway Gnar sighting.



F that.  I'll be packing a Flip Cam this season.  Video stoke all season!


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> F that.  I'll be packing a Flip Cam this season.  Video stoke all season!



awsome


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> F that.  I'll be packing a Flip Cam this season.  Video stoke all season!



The torch has been passed. Actually, I have an HD flip I'll break out here and there.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Dec 2, 2009)

Friday night is starting to look a little iffy but not out of the question at this point. It looks like a lot more opportunities from Saturday night and beyond. As always, it is all weather dependent. My feeling is that we will open on the 11th or 12th.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> The torch has been passed. Actually, I have an HD flip I'll break out here and there.



Wifey gets a discount since she works for Cisco.  I believe she is getting the HD version.  I'll try to make the recording intrusive.  No lighting and multi camera shoots like in the past. ;-)


----------



## powhunter (Dec 2, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Friday night is starting to look a little iffy but not out of the question at this point. It looks like a lot more opportunities from Saturday night and beyond. As always, it is all weather dependent. My feeling is that we will open on the 11th or 12th.



Thanks for the update Chris!!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Friday night is starting to look a little iffy but not out of the question at this point. It looks like a lot more opportunities from Saturday night and beyond. As always, it is all weather dependent. My feeling is that we will open on the 11th or 12th.



Awesome!  Keep us filled in!

BTW, where's the webcam???


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> F that.  I'll be packing a Flip Cam this season.  Video stoke all season!



Awesome!  I love having the videos to look at.  Thanks! :beer:


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 2, 2009)

brian.... i got this guy working on it. http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/just_plain_stupid/Creepy_Guy_In_Glasses/


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> brian.... i got this guy working on it. http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/just_plain_stupid/Creepy_Guy_In_Glasses/



Uh, never mind then... 

Seriously, just get a cheap one and point it out the window by the welcome center.  That will be better than nothing...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> F that.  I'll be packing a Flip Cam this season.  Video stoke all season!



i might be sporting a helmet cam after christmas....


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 2, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i might be sporting a helmet cam after christmas....



Nice.  2 camera shoot!

I think we should start a movie series entitle, "Sundown Star - A Story of Seeded Bumps."


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Uh, never mind then...
> 
> Seriously, just get a cheap one and point it out the window by the welcome center.  That will be better than nothing...



i thought it was just turned off due to no snow... didn't realize that they didn't actually have one yet..


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i might be sporting a helmet cam after christmas....



Sweet!


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Nice.  2 camera shoot!
> 
> I think we should start a movie series entitle, "Sundown Star - A Story of Seeded Bumps."



You can be the Meatheads of Sundown! :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2009)

bump for stoke


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 2, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> bump for stoke



stoked for bumps


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> stoked for bumps



nice :-D


----------



## Madroch (Dec 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Nice.  2 camera shoot!
> 
> I think we should start a movie series entitle, "Sundown Star - A Story of Seeded Bumps."



Make it 3-- shopping for a cam as we speak, ostensibly to film the kids, but we all know the truth...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 2, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Make it 3-- shopping for a cam as we speak, ostensibly to film the kids, but we all know the truth...



greg refuses to acknowledge the fact that i've been taking video for 3 years now.  something about the incredible shaking and blurred images.  anyway, i'll be packing video heat all year.  I like it and i plan to spam andyicefacezone with it all year......:lol:  :razz:


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 3, 2009)

*play nice nice*

with just a few short days away until things get going again, i'd like to say this....

YAY!


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2009)

Things look a lot better starting overnight into Saturday. Hope you can start making snow this weekend. Looks like good nighttime temps right now, and there is still some question about whether we'll see any accumulating snow on Saturday. Also, rumblings of another coastal the middle of next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 3, 2009)

Lots of wxweenie excitement about next week on Eastern... but it doesn't take much over there.  Unlike here....


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Dec 4, 2009)

Up-Date
Friday and Saturday night no longer offer snow-making possibilities. Our weather dude tells us that we should have marginal snow-making conditions Sunday & Monday night. Tuesday night is a maybe leaning towards lame. Wednesday night is super lame. From Thursday night on it looks good.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Up-Date
> Friday and Saturday night no longer offer snow-making possibilities. Our weather dude tells us that we should have marginal snow-making conditions Sunday & Monday night. Tuesday night is a maybe leaning towards lame. Wednesday night is super lame. From Thursday night on it looks good.



fire that dude and get one who predicts colder weather!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Up-Date
> Friday and Saturday night no longer offer snow-making possibilities. Our weather dude tells us that we should have marginal snow-making conditions Sunday & Monday night. Tuesday night is a maybe leaning towards lame. Wednesday night is super lame. From Thursday night on it looks good.



Thanks for the update, even though it sucks.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sad now...


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Up-Date
> Friday and Saturday night no longer offer snow-making possibilities. Our weather dude tells us that we should have marginal snow-making conditions Sunday & Monday night. Tuesday night is a maybe leaning towards lame. Wednesday night is super lame. From Thursday night on it looks good.



Yuck! I'm hoping "things will be better in a week" forecast pans out for once. We've had a lot of that and it hasn't materialized. While Wednesday is super lame from a snow making standpoint, NWS is mentioning sleet which could be good.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 4, 2009)

Getting worried about next week-- looking like another lakes cutter with gulf moisture... makes no sense for Sundown to make snow before that-- rather have them save the $$ and use it to "refresh" our seeded bumps.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 4, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Getting worried about next week-- looking like another lakes cutter with gulf moisture... makes no sense for Sundown to make snow before that-- rather have them save the $$ and use it to "refresh" our seeded bumps.



Interesting video on the regular Accuweather site from Joe Bastardi.  Looks like things start to get interesting this week.  He sees more of a double barrel low then a true lakes cutter and a significant LES event.  Their snowfall models show snow on the ground up through CT.  May or may not be true but at least it looks a lot more interesting then it has been.  I think you'll see the areas start to blow this week.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2009)

I was up at Sundown today, at least the trails were all still white from the snow Friday night.  I hear they're supposed to start making snow tonight.  Hopefully the conditions are decent for snowmaking, it's pretty humid out right now...

I'm hoping for an opening on Saturday.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

Any updates Chris?????


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Any updates Chris?????



From Chris on Facebook:


> 100 snow guns on as of 7:00pm Sunday DEC. 6th





WOOHOO!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> From Chris on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woo F'ing Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2009)

I thought Chris wasn't on Facebook? 

Woohoo!!!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

Game On!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2009)

Where's Jarrod with the snow making pics!?

As much as I want Sundown to open this weekend, I won't be able to enjoy it. Out of town this weekend. Might be able to squeeze in Sunday night though....


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Where's Jarrod with the snow making pics!?
> 
> As much as I want Sundown to open this weekend, I won't be able to enjoy it. Out of town this weekend. Might be able to squeeze in Sunday night though....



I was thinking Sunday late afternoon or early evening....


----------



## powhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

I will be there sun if they open.....................


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Where's Jarrod with the snow making pics!?
> 
> As much as I want Sundown to open this weekend, I won't be able to enjoy it. Out of town this weekend. Might be able to squeeze in Sunday night though....


Know what you're saying. Exam weekend for me. I have 2 take-home exams plus an 8-10 page paper to write, plus studying for another exam.

Are the guns still on? It was 27 degrees earlier when I brought my daughter to preschool. If still on, might be worth a drive by....


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2009)

severine said:


> might be worth a drive by....



Yes! Early season recon mission. You have your orders.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2009)

severine said:


> If still on, might be worth a drive by....





Greg said:


> Yes! Early season recon mission. You have your orders.



Yes!


Please..


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2009)

powhunter is en route to thy beloved Sundown. He promises some pics.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 7, 2009)

a working web cam would be great right about now.. just saying..


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> a working web cam would be great right about now.. just saying..



Yup...

Just heard from Severine, guns are off, doesn't look like much was put down to her...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 7, 2009)

Temps are foretasted to get down to 22 tonight.  Think they will crank it back up?


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yup...
> 
> Just heard from Severine, guns are off, doesn't look like much was put down to her...



I saw her pics on Facebook. I thought it looked good. Lots of snow on the trees. You're not going to see much in the way of whaling after one night. Plus, Exhibition is so wide and that's almost all you can see from the base.



Grassi21 said:


> Temps are foretasted to get down to 22 tonight.  Think they will crank it back up?



I can't think of any reason why they wouldn't.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> I saw her pics on Facebook. I thought it looked good. Lots of snow on the trees. You're not going to see much in the way of whaling after one night. Plus, Exhibition is so wide and that's almost all you can see from the base.



I agree, I was just relaying what was said to me.  I didn't see the facebook pictures yet.

I'm sure they'll turn them back on as soon as conditions support snowmaking. 

EDIT - Saw the pics on FB, looks like a good start to me!


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> powhunter is en route to thy beloved Sundown. He promises some pics.


Wish you had called me. Would have saved me 2 gallons of gas. 

More pics to process soon. Seemed like some of the surrounding houses had as much snow on the ground naturally. Still, it's a good start. Posting pics soon.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 7, 2009)

How can sev post the pictures on FB and not here?   I feel betrayed...


----------



## Madroch (Dec 7, 2009)

severine said:


> Wish you had called me. Would have saved me 2 gallons of gas.
> 
> More pics to process soon. Seemed like some of the surrounding houses had as much snow on the ground naturally. Still, it's a good start. Posting pics soon.



Scratch my prior comment...


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2009)

Madroch said:


> How can sev post the pictures on FB and not here?   I feel betrayed...



I texted a couple pics from my cell phone to Facebook. The DSLR photos are what I'm processing right now. Better quality.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 7, 2009)

if they open sunday i will find a way to get there for a couple of hours in the late afternoon.. might drag the kids with me.


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2009)

Alright, this is what I got...































The last picture is driving by Jerram vineyard on the way home, for a reference point on natural snow in the New Hartford area (plus the sky was really pretty then, even though it was only around 1PM).


----------



## powhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

Must have just missed ya Carrie...anyways my pics are identical....Nice to go for a ride and pick up  my pass though

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2009)

severine said:


> Alright, this is what I got...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics.  It's a good start at least!


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2009)

According to Facebook:



> The entire crew is working hard to ensure we deliver the great mountain experience our guests have come to expect from us on opening day...*slated for some time the end of next week!* With colder temperatures coming throughout the weekend, we’ll take every opportunity to bury that less-than-desireable-frozen concoction currently out there with tons of Ski Sundown snow!



Based on teh forecast, they're going to be able to bury the place, and hopefully open with epic moguls.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

At least I'll be done with finals by then. No distractions. And Brian will be home so I can go out and get blasted with my History class Tuesday night. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2009)

severine said:


> At least I'll be done with finals by then. No distractions. And Brian will be home so I can go out and get blasted with my History class Tuesday night. :beer:



I almost forgot about that. 

This weather is a bummer.  I hope we get some cold again soon so they can start blasting the mountain!


----------



## Madroch (Dec 10, 2009)

Next week is a bummer... if they open Sat. it would be exactly a year after 12/19-- one of my best days of last season.. double whammy is no time to travel and ski elsewhere this weekend- it was Sundown or nuthin... so I am still skiless this year....


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Next week is a bummer... if they open Sat. it would be exactly a year after 12/19-- one of my best days of last season.. double whammy is no time to travel and ski elsewhere this weekend- it was Sundown or nuthin... so I am still skiless this year....


At least you're not alone....


----------



## 2knees (Dec 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I almost forgot about that.
> 
> This weather is a bummer.  I hope we get some cold again soon so they can start blasting the mountain!



have you been outside today?  It was much colder at lunch then it was when i got up.  temp has been dropping all day.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

2knees said:


> have you been outside today?  It was much colder at lunch then it was when i got up.  temp has been dropping all day.


38 degrees at 12:30. It's the wind chill that's making it feel cooler.

And B, you better not forget!


----------



## Madroch (Dec 10, 2009)

Misery loves company... but in this case I wish I were alone... this really bites-- I had like 5 days already in by this time last season---


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2009)

2knees said:


> have you been outside today?  It was much colder at lunch then it was when i got up.  temp has been dropping all day.



the next 3 nights in new hartford are supposed to have temps in the teens....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2009)

2knees said:


> have you been outside today?  It was much colder at lunch then it was when i got up.  temp has been dropping all day.



No, they don't let me outside here...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 10, 2009)

severine said:


> 38 degrees at 12:30. It's the wind chill that's making it feel cooler.
> 
> And B, you better not forget!




and it was 42 when i woke up.  I guess my point is that the weather has improved dramatically.  How often do daytime highs stay below 32 degrees in connecticut in early december?  

average high for today is 41 degrees.

its coming though, thats for sure.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> the next 3 nights in new hartford are supposed to have temps in the teens....



I heard it may not get as cold as was originally thought, might only be in the 20s with strong winds...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I heard it may not get as cold as was originally thought, might only be in the 20s with strong winds...



what are the magic numbers for snow making?  low 20s for temp and how little humidity?  

not complaining, just grumpy that i have to wait one more week....


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> what are the magic numbers for snow making?  low 20s for temp and how little humidity?
> 
> not complaining, just grumpy that i have to wait one more week....



I think the desired wet bulb temp is 27 degrees which can be any variety of temp/dew point combinations.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think the desired wet bulb temp is 27 degrees which can be any variety of temp/dew point combinations.



wet bulb, that's the term.  i know humidity plays a big factor.  

i feel like a little kid sitting home waiting for dad to come home so we can play catch.....

and by catch i mean lax not baseball or football.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> wet bulb, that's the term.  i know humidity plays a big factor.



It does. For example, the air temp could be over freezing, but if the air is dry enough (low dew point) you can make snow. So as long as the air temp is below 27, even with 100% humidity (dew point also 27), you can make good snow. Usually, if you have a forecast of temps in the low teens around here in December, the air is gonna be pretty dry. They're going to be able to make snow most nights for the foreseeable future and a few days as well.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

I think it's 28 degrees wet bulb. Otherwise, Greg has it.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> It does. For example, the air temp could be over freezing, but if the air is dry enough (low dew point) you can make snow. So as long as the air temp is below 27, even with 100% humidity (dew point also 27), you can make good snow. Usually, if you have a forecast of temps in the low teens around here in December, the air is gonna be pretty dry. They're going to be able to make snow most nights for the foreseeable future and a few days as well.



Greg's got it.  I also understand its best to let the snowpack "drain" for a day or two before putting any machine on it.  That may have played in their decision on opening day.  The Sundown crew will be fine next week.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Dec 10, 2009)

So far this season we have made snow for 20 hours with a few hours hitting a low of 25 degrees. Although, some folks are forecasting teens for tonight and tomorrow night our forecaster says mid to low 20’s with high winds. Saturday night looks a little better but now it looks like we will be unable to make snow Sunday night and Monday night. There is also a possibility of some liquid precipitation early in the week as well. 
 We will make as much as we can over the weekend and leave it in piles. It looks like we can get going again Tuesday night.
 Anyway, we will start making snow again in about 2-3 hours.
28 wet bulb is considered by most people to be the highest start up temp. it is not going to produce much snow. (paints the grass an off white color) We start up at that with the thought that the temperature will continue to drop.
This web site is an easy way to calculate wet bulb for snow-making purposes. http://www.the-snowman.com/wetbulb2.html


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

severine said:


> I think it's 28 degrees wet bulb. Otherwise, Greg has it.



This is what had me thinking that:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=371518&postcount=4
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=477412&postcount=37

ETA: And I see the man himself stepped in as I was posting that.  Thanks, Chris! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> So far this season we have made snow for 20 hours with a few hours hitting a low of 25 degrees. Although, some folks are forecasting teens for tonight and tomorrow night our forecaster says mid to low 20’s with high winds. Saturday night looks a little better but now it looks like we will be unable to make snow Sunday night and Monday night. There is also a possibility of some liquid precipitation early in the week as well.
> We will make as much as we can over the weekend and leave it in piles. It looks like we can get going again Tuesday night.
> Anyway, we will start making snow again in about 2-3 hours.
> 28 wet bulb is considered by most people to be the highest start up temp. it is not going to produce much snow. (paints the grass an off white color) We start up at that with the thought that the temperature will continue to drop.
> This web site is an easy way to calculate wet bulb for snow-making purposes. http://www.the-snowman.com/wetbulb2.html



Thanks for the explanation Chris.

I've been using this chart to try to figure snow could be made:
http://www.backyardblizzard.com/guide.htm

According to that you want a wet bulb of below 23 to be putting out good snow...


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 11, 2009)

its going well despite the wind.  crazy wind.  stupid wind....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> its going well despite the wind.  crazy wind.  stupid wind....



NICE!  Those pics made my day!


----------



## Madroch (Dec 11, 2009)

As sundown seems to rarely make snow on open trails while in use (exception temptor sometimes starting about 9:00 pm midweek), think maybe they are holding off on opening to make the most of the cold snap-- which will be short lived?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 11, 2009)

Madroch said:


> As sundown seems to rarely make snow on open trails while in use (exception temptor sometimes starting about 9:00 pm midweek), think maybe they are holding off on opening to make the most of the cold snap-- which will be short lived?




cold comes back with a vengence after tuesday.  check the forecast.  should be good to go again after tuesday.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks like we will have some really good coverage for the opening next week!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Looks like we will have some really good coverage for the opening next week!



don't tease... they opening this weekend?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> don't tease... they opening this weekend?



No tease, wish I was.  Last word was no opening until sometime at the end of next week...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2009)

Probably going to head over there shortly to pick up my season pass and check out the snow making.

Maybe I will throw my ski gear in the car and poach a run or two:grin:


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Probably going to head over there shortly to pick up my season pass and check out the snow making.
> 
> Maybe I will throw my ski gear in the car and poach a run or two:grin:


Say hi to Brian. He's helping out today while they do instructor try-outs, or whatever it is.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Probably going to head over there shortly to pick up my season pass and check out the snow making.
> 
> Maybe I will throw my ski gear in the car and poach a run or two:grin:





 jeff dont be tricked by the lift spinning and people skiing down little joe, we are doing training today and tomarrow,  you might be able to blend in as a  " new ski  teacher" as try-outs are this weekend  i wont say anything:grin:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2009)

severine said:


> Say hi to Brian. He's helping out today while they do instructor try-outs, or whatever it is.



Did you send him in with cookies?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> jeff dont be tricked by the lift spinning and people skiing down little joe, we are doing training today and tomarrow,  you might be able to blend in as a  " new ski  teacher" as try-outs are this weekend  i wont say anything:grin:



Perfect, get to cut up little joe!


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Did you send him in with cookies?



Ummmm....yeah. :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 12, 2009)

You can all thank me for the recent snow and spell of really cold weather. My new bike arrived last week and I was hoping to get a few more weekends of riding in on it. I should have known that as soon as it arrived we would get snow.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> You can all thank me for the recent snow and spell of really cold weather. My new bike arrived last week and I was hoping to get a few more weekends of riding in on it. I should have known that as soon as it arrived we would get snow.



thanks


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 12, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> thanks



Glad I could help


----------



## Madroch (Dec 12, 2009)

10:10 am today-- 27 degrees guns off.   Looked like they made some decent progress overnight.  Would think they could have pulled it off if they wanted to....I've been griping so much around the house got clearance to hit the Bush tomorrow, so that is one positive.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2009)

Madroch said:


> 10:10 am today-- 27 degrees guns off.   Looked like they made some decent progress overnight.  Would think they could have pulled it off if they wanted to....I've been griping so much around the house got clearance to hit the Bush tomorrow, so that is one positive.



There was an electrical problem that's why the guns got shut down.  It also forced us to stop the lift that was running for the ski school training.

Up until then the guns were all running full blast, they really put a lot of snow down since they turned on Thursday night.  The snow that I had the pleasure of walking across sure seemed nice.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> There was an electrical problem that's why the guns got shut down.  It also forced us to stop the lift that was running for the ski school training.
> 
> Up until then the guns were all running full blast, they really put a lot of snow down since they turned on Thursday night.  The snow that I had the pleasure of walking across sure seemed nice.



BTW - I understand that the problem should be fixed by tonight to enable them to start the guns back up while the snowmaking conditions are still good overnight.

Here's a couple pics that I took today.






Got the sign out ready to go...





Some serious whales starting to form!

I wish I had took some this morning while all the guns were blazing...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 12, 2009)

B, u back in lift ops or doing something new this year?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> B, u back in lift ops or doing something new this year?



Back in lifts again. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

In case anyone missed it:



Greg said:


> Sundown AZers can expect epic local powder bumps starting Friday! :lol: Just got a real spirited PM from God.............uh, I mean Chris Sullivan. Some highlights:
> 
> 
> We have a shit load of snow
> ...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking like I'll be there sat afternoon with kids.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> In case anyone missed it:





Greg said:


> Sundown AZers can expect epic local powder bumps starting Friday! :lol: Just got a real spirited PM from God.............uh, I mean Chris Sullivan. Some highlights:
> 
> 
> We have a shit load of snow
> ...



WWCSD?  Nothing less than the above.  I <3 Sundown.


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 16, 2009)

Is there any indication of what the opening day lift price will be? I just checked their site and didn't see it. Of course, I might be blind.


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2009)

Probably the same as usual since they'll be nearly 100% open anyway. I don't think they usually run opening day special prices.


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 16, 2009)

severine said:


> Probably the same as usual since they'll be nearly 100% open anyway. I don't think they usually run opening day special prices.



Yea... I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope. Sundown doesn't discount.

There are ways to save though. One being the once-a-week midweek pass:

http://www.skisundown.com/passes-savings-cards/once-a-week-pass.php

Good midweek once per week. Frees up weekends to ski the big mountains up north. Personally, though, I will always have a full pass at the mighty Sundown provided they continue to seed bumps.


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 16, 2009)

kurt should be knocking that out shortly.  the first push went well.  snow is deep.  snowmaking continues.  pretty awesome out there.


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> kurt should be knocking that out shortly.  the first push went well.  snow is deep.  snowmaking continues.  pretty awesome out there.


Sweet! Will you update with more snowmaking pics? 

Hey...speaking of which. What's going on with the webcam? I agree with B... just throw a cheap one up in the lodge and get it going! No need to get all fancy.


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 16, 2009)

severine said:


> Sweet! Will you update with more snowmaking pics?
> 
> Hey...speaking of which. What's going on with the webcam? I agree with B... just throw a cheap one up in the lodge and get it going! No need to get all fancy.



where the cheap one would end up going....not good enough.  so there is a plan in the works.  

pictures in a bit.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> kurt should be knocking that out shortly.  the first push went well.  snow is deep.  snowmaking continues.  pretty awesome out there.



Pics of the mogul seeding progress would be very cool! 

Hope you park rats can deal with us old dudes trespassing on your trail... :lol:


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Pics of the mogul seeding progress would be very cool!
> 
> Hope you park rats can deal with us old dudes trespassing on your trail... :lol:



if kurt is doing that while im on the hill ill get a pic for you guys

no tight pants and we'll be ok.....


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2009)

*Chris Sullivan is GOD*

PM from Chris regarding Stinger:



> Yes we have about 60% of what we intend to seed complete. *I have a Snow maker dedicated to that trail to keep it from piling up. Kurt will seed the reat early tonight and we will continue to make snow on the into Friday, then overnight Friday, Sat.* Take it easy the first few runs They will be pretty rough under the freshies.
> Snowmaking is going well we are moving onto Gunbarrel today.



By Sunday night we should have some ripper pow bumps.


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 17, 2009)

I am curious if they will have everything except Gunbarrel open on Friday night. In an earlier post it said:

# I expect wall to wall Friday with a park and seeded powder bumps on stinger
# Everything but Gunny by Saturday

What do you expect for Friday's opening?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2009)

SteveInCT said:


> I am curious if they will have everything except Gunbarrel open on Friday night. In an earlier post it said:
> 
> # I expect wall to wall Friday with a park and seeded powder bumps on stinger
> # Everything but Gunny by Saturday
> ...



email i got said:

On OPENING DAY Ski Sundown will offer top to bottom skiing and snowboarding on Canyon Run, Exhibition, Nor'easter, Temptor, Stinger and Little Joe. Mogul skiing will be offered on the Stinger trail and the terrain park on Stinger will have an assortment of rails and other features for both skiers and snowboarders.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2009)

SteveInCT said:


> I am curious if they will have everything except Gunbarrel open on Friday night. In an earlier post it said:
> 
> # I expect wall to wall Friday with a park and seeded powder bumps on stinger
> # Everything but Gunny by Saturday
> ...



Last I knew the plan was Stinger, Temptor, Nor'easter, Canyon Run, Exhibition, Little Joe for Friday. The rest of the beginner trails on Sunnyside and off Tom's for Saturday. Gunny on Monday.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> email i got said:
> 
> On OPENING DAY Ski Sundown will offer top to bottom skiing and snowboarding on Canyon Run, Exhibition, Nor'easter, Temptor, Stinger and Little Joe. Mogul skiing will be offered on the Stinger trail and the terrain park on Stinger will have an assortment of rails and other features for both skiers and snowboarders.





Greg said:


> Last I knew the plan was Stinger, Temptor, Nor'easter, Canyon Run, Exhibition, Little Joe for Friday. The rest of the beginner trails on Sunnyside and off Tom's for Saturday. Gunny on Monday.



That's the latest I've heard as well.


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 17, 2009)

kurt did good for you guys.  good opening day for sure!  get stoked!


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2009)

CANNOT WAIT!!!! Save some goods for tomorrow night!


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> kurt did good for you guys.  good opening day for sure!  get stoked!



Definitely! Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 17, 2009)

I am going to try to get up there for a little night skiing tomorrow night. It was a definite when I left the house today, but when I got home, I heard the "It's taking a little longer than expected" line from the guys putting on my siding. If they aren't done, I am not sure I want to leave with skis in hand, basically saying "I will not be home for a long time, call your friends and come back after the job foreman leaves to rob me blind"..


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope you can make it out Steve, it would be cool to meet another AZer!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2009)

Going through my ski bag now...


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I hope you can make it out Steve, it would be cool to meet another AZer!



I will be the dude skiing solo on Elan Magfire 78s that are too short for me, Dalbello Proton 8 boots, and saying "Are you Bvibert? Are you Greg? Are you Severine? Are you Grassi?"


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll probably have on my red and black shell, black pants, and white helmet (with an AlpineZone sticker on the side).  Sounds like the bumps will be good so I'll most likely be on my skinny ass bump skis.  If you're having trouble finding us just look for a group of posers hanging out in the bumps. 

I'm still not sure exactly what time I'll be there...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2009)

SteveInCT said:


> I will be the dude skiing solo on Elan Magfire 78s that are too short for me, Dalbello Proton 8 boots, and saying "Are you Bvibert? Are you Greg? Are you Severine? Are you Grassi?"



Ask for 21...

Blue soft shell, grey pants and helmet, rocking some Fischer Watea 84s


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'll probably have on my red and black shell, black pants, and white helmet (with an AlpineZone sticker on the side).  Sounds like the bumps will be good so I'll most likely be on my skinny ass bump skis.  If you're having trouble finding us just look for a group of posers hanging out in the bumps.
> 
> I'm still not sure exactly what time I'll be there...


At least a few of the group will have AZ stickers on their helmets, if that helps. And yeah, they'll probably be mostly hanging out at the bumps. Posers!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> just look for a group of posers hanging out in the bumps.



Ding ding ding!!!! That's us! :lol: But hell, we have fun. I'll miss you Steve as I'm skiing with the afternoon crew, probably about 3-6 pm. We gotta work in those Stinger bumps!


----------



## mondeo (Dec 18, 2009)

Gonna try for 5, myself. There better be jumps in that park, not just rails.

Honestly, Killington's been going for a month with just rails. Starting to get annoying.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Going through my ski bag now...



I did that too last night, found a bunch of Clif bars and Fiber One bars in it!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I did that too last night, found a bunch of Clif bars and Fiber One bars in it!



Mmmmm, old Fiber One bars.  They get better with age like a fine wine.


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice job this morning on FOX 61, Jarrod! Especially like how you included the moguls in your TV spot!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2009)

mondeo said:


> There better be jumps in that park, not just rails.



Or else? :evil:

:lol:


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 18, 2009)

severine said:


> Nice job this morning on FOX 61, Jarrod! Especially like how you included the moguls in your TV spot!



thanks.  dotty's turn now.


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2009)

BTW, Brian insists you were in front of a green screen around 7AM.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2009)

severine said:


> BTW, Brian insists you were in front of a green screen around 7AM.



Because they were... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2009)

severine said:


> Nice job this morning on FOX 61, Jarrod! Especially like how you included the moguls in your TV spot!



Hopefully that will make the Web site soon....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ding ding ding!!!! That's us! :lol: But hell, we have fun. I'll miss you Steve as I'm skiing with the afternoon crew, probably about 3-6 pm. We gotta work in those Stinger bumps!



Thinking of getting there around 3 myself, to get some laps in before my wife arrives a little later on.  I'll probably be there most of the rest of the night....


----------



## mondeo (Dec 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Or else? :evil:
> 
> :lol:


Touché.

Let me rephrase that: I hope Sundown has a more diverse terrain park than Killington.


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 18, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Touché.
> 
> Let me rephrase that: I hope Sundown has a more diverse terrain park than Killington.



paitience please.  one arm cat driving is wierd.   hip jump tomorrow. a couple longer rails too.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 18, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> paitience please. one arm cat driving is wierd. hip jump tomorrow. a couple longer rails too.


A one arm cat is weird. A one armed cat that can drive is amazing!

But cool on the hip tomorrow, assuming it's going to be at the ledge where Stinger widens up? Gonna be interesting trying to jump out of the bumps to hit gaps between park rats to hit that. Guessing you won't have enough snow to make tables for a little while?


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> one arm cat driving is wierd.



What's that all about? Are you hurt?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2009)

gonna be there around 2:00 for a few hours and then again tomorrow night in the belly of the storm.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> gonna be there around 2:00 for a few hours and then again tomorrow night in the belly of the storm.



Call me. I might be able to get there for 2:30.


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 18, 2009)

mondeo said:


> A one arm cat is weird. A one armed cat that can drive is amazing!
> 
> But cool on the hip tomorrow, assuming it's going to be at the ledge where Stinger widens up? Gonna be interesting trying to jump out of the bumps to hit gaps between park rats to hit that. Guessing you won't have enough snow to make tables for a little while?



actually...with where the bumps are that wont make much sense to build a hip there.  youll see.   gunny will be open soon and you'll get transferd to temptor.  then we can do a booter. 

yes i am injured.  dislocated shoulder.  surgery tuesday.  

opening day pics soon.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> yes i am injured.  dislocated shoulder.  surgery tuesday.



Crap! Out for the season? Heal up bro.



ishovelsnow said:


> opening day pics soon.



Can't wait. Throw a mogul pic in.............or 50.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Chris Sullivan and J-Rod!

Give your homeboy up at Ragged a shout and tell him to get seedin'!

Thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> yes i am injured.  dislocated shoulder.  surgery tuesday.



That sucks!  I figured it was something like that based on your posts..  I hope you can get it fixed up soon!



ishovelsnow said:


> opening day pics soon.



Sweet!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That sucks!  I figured it was something like that based on your posts..  I hope you can get it fixed up soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!



At least there will be one less dude stealing your shovels.... ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> At least there will be one less dude stealing your shovels.... ;-)



There are no issues with shovels at Ski Sundown, we are all one big happy family (except for those damn snowmakers...)


----------

